# Buying USB dongle for internet connection



## jsjs (May 21, 2012)

I am looking to buy a usb netconnect which has got good 3g data plans. I have already tried MTS MBLAZE and am looking for a detailed idea on which one to go for. Plz help


----------



## dexterunknown (May 21, 2012)

take a look at aircel plans


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 21, 2012)

Try docomo if it is available in your region...tata photon is now a part of docomo...


----------

